# Postpartum sneezing



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

I've entered the land of "almost done" and am coming up with all kinds of silly questions. So, I've seen a lot of people mention that pooping and peeing postpartum can suck and that's why peri-bottles are happiness and joy.

How's sneezing? It hurts now to sneeze, could it get worse?


----------



## kitkat5505 (Feb 22, 2005)

If you have a c/s then sneezing is awful, but otherwise it shouldn't be a problem (besides maybe causing some urine leaking lol). The reason it can hurt while pg is that your muscles are stretched so far and it pulls them a bit on top of your diaphragm and lungs having less room, so after you have your baby that won't be a problem anymore.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kitkat5505* 
If you have a c/s then sneezing is awful, but otherwise it shouldn't be a problem (besides maybe causing some urine leaking lol). The reason it can hurt while pg is that your muscles are stretched so far and it pulls them a bit on top of your diaphragm and lungs having less room, so after you have your baby that won't be a problem anymore.

Whew.


----------



## janasmama (Feb 8, 2005)

I was worried about pooping, sneezing, coughing pp....everything turned out fine. There might some sort of uncomfortable sensation for a moment but nothing bad. Let's just hope you don't go on a sneezing frenzy.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *janasmama* 
I was worried about pooping, sneezing, coughing pp....everything turned out fine. There might some sort of uncomfortable sensation for a moment but nothing bad. Let's just hope you don't go on a sneezing frenzy.









I'm just kind of worried that after the pregnancy hormones leave me, my usual hay fever will kick in and try to make up for lost time.


----------



## mommathea (Apr 7, 2008)

With my first I had 4th degree tear(thanks doc) for almost a month it hurt to laugh, cough, sneeze.

Just cross your legs before doing anything that might jolt down there, it totaly helps.

Also peeing wasn't to bad for me, I would fill the peri bottle with very warm water and squirt down there while peeing.
And I never had problems pooing after birth.


----------

